# AGAIN with the dreaded Hydra!!!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So.......... the Hydra in the 20g was decimated by the Chili Rasboras and has been kept at bay by the Honey Gouramis.

Tonight I noticed that in the 36g there are some Hydra..... when you find a few, soon you find more.... they spread! 

I am NOT uprooting everything in the tank to HP/bleach dip it..... you've seen pics of my 36g!

I do have Angelfish..... will they eat Hydra? They are always pecking at everything.... all the time, lol.

I don't want the Hydra stinging my baby Clown Pleco's lips or my Mystery Snails bodies!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Holly one good advice is to have 2 different nets, one for each tank. Hydra will transfer from one tank to another via a net.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry Holly,wish I could tell you what to do.Maybe the angels are eating them?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I had to google what a hydra was....found that pond snails eat them?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gah! The net!!! I didn't even think of that! Thanks!!!

Pond snails? Well then, between the pond snails and the Mystery Snails they should be gone soon!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

holly12 said:


> Gah! The net!!! I didn't even think of that! Thanks!!!
> 
> Pond snails? Well then, between the pond snails and the Mystery Snails they should be gone soon!


Some sy to regularly clean them with peroxide also. Especially if dealing with sick fish.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry...pond snails won't eat them. However, Spixi snails will.

I just recently wiped them out myself. I had to break down and use Flubendazole.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

spixi snails?Will these be able to escape the clutches of the assassins?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They are rather small so they might get snarfed. But don't quote me on that as I have never kept either snail.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,snarfed.

Ill read into it some,thanks for the info.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Aquarium Pest Hydra - How to Combat the Aquarium Pest Hydra

that's the site where I read that pond snails will eat them. of course I cannot vouch for it's accuracy I was just repeatin what I read.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Summer said:


> Aquarium Pest Hydra - How to Combat the Aquarium Pest Hydra
> 
> that's the site where I read that pond snails will eat them. of course I cannot vouch for it's accuracy I was just repeatin what I read.


Hehe, they say it's hard to irradiate them  Google the word.

I have no experience with hydra, so thanks for educating me everyone. Sorry it happened to come up in your tank though, Holly. Best of luck.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

holly12 said:


> So.......... the Hydra in the 20g was decimated by the Chili Rasboras and has been kept at bay by the Honey Gouramis.
> 
> Tonight I noticed that in the 36g there are some Hydra..... when you find a few, soon you find more.... they spread!
> 
> ...


Nothing does in Hydra like Flubendazole! and it doesn't bother plants or filter or any thing else in the tank. 2 days ALL the Hydra are small balls on the plants and walls. Another day and they are all gone. No color, no fish, no snails, no Hydra, Flubendazole!

Charles Harrison


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Hehe, they say it's hard to irradiate them  Google the word.
> 
> I have no experience with hydra, so thanks for educating me everyone. Sorry it happened to come up in your tank though, Holly. Best of luck.



LOL I have a friggin degree in the English language and somehow i overlooked that


----------

